#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  聊天室表情提案（已結束）

## 雪麒

其實聊天室裡的表情是小獸沒花太多心思挑的幾個，結果就一直用到現在……（被拖走
那麼現在就來重新選聊天室的表情吧:3
每隻獸可以在現有的論壇表情中挑選，提出認為最適合聊天室使用的，不超過三個的表情提案，如果前面已經有獸提過就不用再提了哦～
或者如果有獸願意繪製表情也歡迎哦～（大小：50×50，私建議最好與狼相關～）

例子

 :wuffer_laugh:  :jcdragon-shock:  :jcdragon-hi: （總之直接貼出想要的表情）    
    

三天后（2月6日晚）統計提案，將表情分類分組（笑、哭、汗、驚、怒、Hi、嚎、未分組）並開始投票
分組的會將每組票數最多的1-2個（視情況而定）放入聊天室中，未分組的按票數降序佔據剩餘名額，暫定共15個。

希望眾獸踴躍參與哦⊙w⊙～

----------


## xFly

:jcdragon-hi:  :jcdragon-shock-ebby:  :jcdragon-mad-ebby: 

老實說3個有點少耶@@

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

不能好像現在的一樣可以打開視窗任用嗎,那我只好用這三個了
 :wuffer_arou:  :Very Happy:  :wuffer_pissed:

----------


## 櫻雨雪狼

龍龍的表情真的好可愛呀

吶.....就選這三個嚕  :叫好: 

 :jcdragon-tea:  :jcdragon-@@:  :jcdragon-yawn:

----------


## wingwolf

其實多點獸回覆足夠把所有表情過一遍（不），一人3個不少哦⊙w⊙

 :jcdragon-xd:  :jcdragon-shock:  :jcdragon-nod-ebby:

----------


## 有醬藍

覺得比較常出現的文字表情是 :jcdragon-tea: (茶) :jcdragon-shock-ebby:  :jcdragon-err: (汗) :jcdragon-hug: (抱) :jcdragon-lick: (舔) :jcdragon-shock: (驚) :jcdragon-mad-ebby: (怒) :jcdragon-QQ:  :jcdragon-cry: (哭) :jcdragon-crazy:  :jcdragon-xd:  :jcdragon-lol: (笑)這一類的表情，所以是建議這幾種可以優先考慮放上去。

另外比較特殊的常見文字表情有 :jcdragon-drink: (噴茶) :jcdragon-tail-faster: (搖尾) :jcdragon-bad:  :jcdragon-hehe: (壞笑) :jcdragon-fall:  :jcdragon-tired: (暈) :jcdragon-pounce: (撲) :jcdragon-shy2:  :jcdragon-shy:  :jcdragon-keke: (害羞) :onion_06: (翻桌)之類的。

但是覺得放表情除了讓人覺得可愛，比較生動活潑，也可以放一些比較特殊的表情，讓人家知道自己的狀態。EX： :jcdragon-hot: (熱) :jcdragon-sneeze: (冷) :jcdragon-sleep: (累) :onion_13: (睡) :onion_49: (菸，這是私心) :jcdragon-music: (聽音樂) :jcdragon-bite-ebby:  :jcdragon-ahh:  :jcdragon-huh-ebby:  :jcdragon-huh: (煩) :onion_33: (洗澡)

好啦以上參考，我比較想放上：

 :onion_11: 既然有了HI怎麼沒有Bye？ :jcdragon-tail-faster: 裝可愛的時候可以用 :onion_16: 女王的時候可以這樣子

不過要的話直接丟一系列(固定一種)的供選擇會比較好，這樣看起來也比較不會亂亂的。

----------


## tobyhokh

:jcdragon-cry:  :jcdragon-com:  :jcdragon-idle: 

只有三個嗎？嗯……很難選哦……因為我全部都想要……(被拖走)

----------


## 雪麒

To 有醬藍：
分類很Nice哦，很有啟發呢～大感謝⊙w⊙～
最後選擇會先確保重要的表情（笑、哭、汗、驚、怒、Hi、嚎）一定會有
不過這裡畢竟是“狼之樂園”，不能讓小龍兄弟獨占風頭吧……
但現有的狼表情又不算特別給力……
所以希望各位能補充一些其他的關於狼的好作品羅⊙w⊙～

----------


## 小龜

嗚...只能選3個唷...那小龜一定要慎選><
NO.1 :jcdragon-QQ: 
NO.2 :jcdragon-want: 
最後一個...好難選QAQ
NO.3那就這個吧!! :jcdragon-eat: 
小龜好像都是用小龍兄弟的表情耶@@
沒辦法~小龍兄弟的表情太可愛惹>////<
那就麻煩雪麒了唷~~

----------


## 有醬藍

> To 有醬藍：
> 分類很Nice哦，很有啟發呢～大感謝⊙w⊙～
> 最後選擇會先確保重要的表情（笑、哭、汗、驚、怒、Hi、嚎）一定會有
> 不過這裡畢竟是“狼之樂園”，不能讓小龍兄弟獨占風頭吧……
> 但現有的狼表情又不算特別給力……
> 所以希望各位能補充一些其他的關於狼的好作品羅⊙w⊙～


其實小龍兄弟是以前在樂園上的某位畫家所繪製的，所以其實被他們獨領風騷應該也不算太壞。XDDD

----------


## 斯冰菊

:wuffer_laugh:  :em_jackalwink:  :wuf_e_howl: 

本狼選這三個，本狼很愛同胞的表情，就這樣囉！！！ :狐狸爽到: (請狐狸來客串一下)

凍狼   斯冰菊   摯選

102/2/4    20:58

----------


## 沃斯特

:wuffer_bawl:  這也要
 :jcdragon-shy2:  這
 :jcdragon-shock:  這也是

----------


## 燄瀆

:wuffer_devil:   :jcdragon-tired:   :狐狸嚇到: 
 這三個吧  真的有點難選呢ww

----------


## Taro dog

:wuffer_thpt:  :jcdragon-tail-faster:  :wuffer_howl: 有點難選呢OωO

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

三個喔

 :jcdragon-bad:  :jcdragon-err:  :jcdragon-crazy:

----------

